# Cleaning Aluminum Threshold on Exterior Door



## ron45

Post a picture.?


----------



## Windows on Wash

Try some NeverDull or some Brasso. 

After that Scotch-Brite pad should get you that mill finish to match.


----------



## Curmudgeon10

Going to the store now, will give it a try.


----------



## Curmudgeon10

*Brasso/Scotch Brite Not Effective*

The pic is both a before and after of the threshold as it didn't really respond to Brasso and the Scotch Brite pad.

The spots appear to be material that is attached (proud) to the aluminum rather than material that is filling pits. I can scrape it off with a razor blade, however, the blade unless used absolutely perfectly also scratches the aluminum, and there are way too many spots to remove in this manner.

There must be a better life through chemistry for this problem. Thinking of some of the more aggressive formulations found in auto supply stores (???).


----------



## ZTMAN

for as cheap as thresholds are, why don't you just replace it?


----------



## Windows on Wash

ZTMAN said:


> for as cheap as thresholds are, why don't you just replace it?


If it is under the door and factory installed, they aren't as easily removable as they look.


----------



## Curmudgeon10

I don't see how this can be "replaced." The frame rests on it on the sides.


----------



## ZTMAN

There are a lot of ways to replace, with a few simple tools and a good saw. lots of info, here is one from HD:
http://www.homedepot.com/c/how_to_replace_a_door_threshold_HT_PG_BM

Pretty simple, just time consuming. You seem like the type of person that wants things to look right. Not too many people worry about the way a metal threshold looks. (I do) It will look right if you replace it.


----------



## Curmudgeon10

Hmm....something to consider. I DO like things to look as much like new as possible, and as a retired person, I have time to pursue my admittedly OCD with regard to appearance. I think I'll first try one or two of the products designed to remove corrosion on aluminum wheels. If that doesn't do it, then I will tackle the replacement.


----------

